# Anyone have a Mary update?



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 2, 2006)

I keep checking every couple hours to see if Kay has any news about Mary. If anyone knows I sure would love to know as probably many here do.


----------



## Steph_D (Dec 2, 2006)

Deb, I think you were reading my mind. I hadn't posted on the original thread, but I've been praying and checking the thread often.

I hope everything's ok




:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 2, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing... I sure wish we could find out what the vet told Kay last night and how Miss Mary is doing today.

Shannon


----------



## Leeana (Dec 2, 2006)

I have been wondering to, i'm giving hay another hour and then im calling to check in.

Im hoping for the best!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Dec 2, 2006)

I have spoken to Kay a while ago. Things aren't good for Mary and Kay has had a very trying time with this and something else going on.

Upon doing another scope of Mary the vet's found another deformity in her throat. This vet consulted with other vet's around the US and they all came the same conclusion. If Mary had the surgery for her cleft palette they would have to break her jaw to do the surgery. Then after that if she would have made it through they would have to fix the deformaties in her throat. They have down graded her chances to only 20% due to the deformities, weight, pneumonia and overall condition. The vets feel that it would be in Mary's best interest to put her down. Kay, as we all are, is heart broken and pretty tore up over this. OSU is providing Mary with softened food so she can at least have that for today. They will be sending her God's way tomorrow. This has been such a hard decision even for the vet's because they can not believe she has lived this long.

Mary is such a special filly. She even tried to lay in Kay's lap last night while she was at OSU. Thank you so much to everyone who has sent their prayers and best wishes. Please think and pray for Mary to be at peace.

Thank you

Fran


----------



## kaykay (Dec 2, 2006)

im sorry to keep you all waiting. this has been the most horrible day.

bear with me and ill tell the whole story

when we left last night it was agreed with osu that mary would have surgery to fix her cleft palette. OSU was going to donate some of the price and we were hitting up quarter horse clubs for the rest. She is a very unique case as there arent many documented cases of horses living this long with cleft palette. Everyone there was shocked that shes lived this long.

Today the surgeon called me with bad news. After we left last night he scoped her again and took more pictures. It appears she also has a deformity in her throat. They dont know if thats from the constant coughing or if she was born that way. He emailed the pictures to several vets across the US to consult. I guess the university of florida has more experience with this then most. They did a conference call. The other surgeons felt that because of the 2nd deformity and her age that her chances of successful surgery are very slim and it would require 2 surgies. Its never been attempted on a foal this old. And she has pnemonia. Which doesnt help her case at all. Normally this surgery is done on foals that are just 2-4 weeks old. That way after surgery they dont have to chew. To do this surgery they have to split the jaw in half and then sew it back together.

Because of this and the huge cost Mary will be euthanized tomarrow. My heart is breaking for her. Even with both surgeries her chances were only 20 percent and that was being very optimistic. Given her age and body condition her chances were even lower. They did even contact other surgeons to donate services but I guess thats out. She has stolen the heart of everyone who has met her. She tried to lay in my lap last night at osu. Everyone there was crowding around her stall. Today they are making her special feed so that she eat and be happy for the first time in her short life. The vet techs take turns loving on her and brushing her which she dearly loves. She is such a people horse, Ive never met a horse quite like her. After she is euthanized they are going to try to learn from Mary since she is so unique and hopefully they will have a better understanding or maybe develop a better surgery for horses like her.

On top of all of this my tiny is colicing as of late this morning. Thought it was weather colic as we had that huge storm and temp drop. She was better but now im not so sure. I may have to now run her to osu. She had surgery jan last year so that is not an option. I just cant take it if something happens to her too. Please pray for her.

thank you guys so much for all your prayers.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 2, 2006)

Sorry moderators but darn. I sit here sobbing. I was so afraid this would be the outcome. Kay I am so so sorry, she was so very special and I still applaud your trying to save her. I will pray for Tiny now, please let us know how it all goes.


----------



## tracerace (Dec 2, 2006)

Dimimore said:


> Sorry moderators but darn. I sit here sobbing. I was so afraid this would be the outcome. Kay I am so so sorry, she was so very special and I still applaud your trying to save her. I will pray for Tiny now, please let us know how it all goes.



I'm so, so sorry.

But I'm so glad she knew some kindness in the end. She'll be up there waiting for everyone who offered her a helping hand and who gave her love....


----------



## Steph_D (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh no! I was so hoping that this would turn out the other way. I'm so sorry. Prayers for you all, and for Tiny.


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 2, 2006)

I am so sorry!


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 2, 2006)

KAYKAY,

I AM SAD BY THE OUT COME,BUT SHE WILL BE AT PEACE NOW.I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR TRYING SO HARD TO SAFE HER.

WE WILL BE PRAYING FOR TINY AS WELL. I AM GLAD THE FILLY HAD A GREAT LIFE AT THE END.

TAKE CARE,

MELISSA


----------



## Miniv (Dec 2, 2006)

Kay.........I'm so sad and so sorry.........don't know what to say.

MA


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 2, 2006)

: Kay, I was so hoping that this situation would be better. You did your best to try to save her and gave her the best treatment she's probably ever seen! She'll be at peace and be able to be problem free.

I'll be praying for Tiny and hoping that she pulls through this!



:



:



:



:



:



:

Hugs to both you and Tiny!


----------



## Barbie (Dec 2, 2006)

So sorry for Mary - my tears are flowing. Prayers coming your way for Tiny now.

Barbie


----------



## Mona (Dec 2, 2006)

:no: Oh no Kay, I am so very sorry.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 3, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh....Kay it doesn't seem fair. I believe that you rescued her for a reason and maybe one day soon we will know why she was brought your way. You were her angel and she will at last know that she was loved.



: Thank you for getting her the best help possible. Prayers for Tiny and hugs for you are heading your way... Shannon [/SIZE]


----------



## kaykay (Dec 3, 2006)

thank you all so much.

Ufortunately i had to take tiny to osu this am. Shes passing manure but very painful. we are praying that shes just a bit dehydrated from the cold and thats all it is. all sonograms and bloodwork came back perfect. got to see her foal on sonogram and foal is also great. the only worry is that there could be an adhesion from last years surgery that doesnt show on sonogram

since i was at osu all morning they did not euthanise mary out of respect for me. I am so touched by the vets and techinicians at osu. i swear they love mary as much as i do. they are not charging us for marys extra days or her special feed they make her.

my only comfort right now is knowing that marys last days she is warm, dry, being fed all she wants and being brushed and loved on constantly. I went in and talked to her and loved her.

I know in my heart everything happens for a reason and marys reason someday will become apparent. I know she has taught me a lot in the very short time i have known her. I have never met a horse like her and I doubt there will ever be another one. Even the vets at osu say the same thing. I just wish you all could meet her and know because you cant put your finger on what is so different about her.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 3, 2006)

She is special Kay and I will never forget her. I will never forget the words, "She was Mary" when I saw her. Bless your kind sweet heart and my prayers are with Tiny.


----------



## twister (Dec 3, 2006)

Kay. I am so very sorry, I was hoping that Mary could pull through, at least you let her know what it is to be loved and you tried your best to save her. The people at OSU must be very special people too. I am sending hugs and prayers for you and Tiny.

Yvonne


----------

